# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zwaar gevoel en zeurende pijn?

## rafaelo

hallo ik heb de laatse tijd vaak last van pijn in me voeten het onderste eel echt helemaal onder aan bijna. het zeurt zo nu en dan en als ik ga lopen en ik ga weer zitten dan voelen me voeten wat zwaar aan ofzo. wat zou dat kunnen zijn. het is erg vervelend

----------


## rafaelo

ojah me voeten en handen slaapen ook veel vaker als normaal. ik heb dat al een tijd maar normaal had ik dat eigelijk nooit nu elke dag wel

----------


## rafaelo

iermand

----------


## Nikky278

Lastig om zo te zeggen... Slapende voeten en handen zou kunnen duiden op een slechte doorbloeding, maar het kan van alles zijn... Heb je misschien nog andere klachten? Misschien lijken ze hier niets mee te maken te hebben, maar het zou van belang kunnen zijn.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## rafaelo

nou heb buik pijn heb pds denken ze. en erg last van me klierenb in me nek en hals en erg droge mond

----------


## moniquea68

Heb aardig overgewicht en sinds twee weken last van zeurende pijn in mijn onderbuik,en mijn maag.Ben nu mentaal aan het voor bereiden om met mijn dochter 4nov te starten met sporten. Ik heb ons al opgegeven.

----------

